

Ask HN: Why So Irrational - johnydepp

I am an software engineer in a well known company. In free time I started working on my own IOS applications. Now I have 3 applications in AppStore.<p>Compared to my salary I get very less income from AppStore. But still I like working on my own Applications and spend a lot of time on them. Half of my brain goes into thinking about these small Apps. I know these apps wont give me comparable income to my salary.<p>So why I am paranoid about them? I am sure many of HN readers would be having the same story.<p>This is my interest? or a false hope? Or I don&#x27;t like my work at my Job?<p>It would be interesting to know some psychology topics around it.
======
andraganescu
It is because you are passion driven. It's normal and you should continue to
do it. In my free time I work on abstract software things that bring no money
at all and still have half my brain there :)

~~~
PaulHoule
I think there is passion about writing code and passion about business, those
overlap, and there is also the feeling of autonomy.

I remember stealing some candy from a cupboard and my mom asked me why I stole
it instead of asking for it and I told her it tastes better when I steal it.

Making $10 in a job where you are mostly getting paid to deal with other
people's mistakes gives much more pleasure than making $1 for yourself.

~~~
johnydepp
Yea, I also think its more about 'feeling of autonomy'. It feels more
pleasurable to earn less from our own idea than working on regular job

------
_random_
Teamwork is fun, but in the end of the day you want a proof that you are
capable of doing great things on your own. To make things worse, development
can be a creative occupation. All game artists have personal pieces in their
portfolios.

